# Running Knuconceptz 0 gauge though firewall... Any pics



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

Hi,

I am trying to run a 0 gauge wire though the firewall (2013 ECO/M), tried to find some picture here of where to run it (above or below the factory harness).

Please let me know if you have any pic of 0 gauge wire running though the firewall... Any pics of engine bay and footwell would be great.

Thanks
Hari


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

passionincar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to run a 0 gauge wire though the firewall (2013 ECO/M), tried to find some picture here of where to run it (above or below the factory harness).
> 
> ...


I don't have pictures but I pushed a coat hanger threw and wrapped it around my 0 ga wire and pulled it threw.! 

Sent from my Droid


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

That's exactly what I was going to suggest lol. Oh well doing that is about your best bet because without it, it is a MAJOR pain..trust me..lol.


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

Can i know which side was the wire passed inside... there is some gap to the left and bottom of factory harness?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

passionincar said:


> Can i know which side was the wire passed inside... there is some gap to the left and bottom of factory harness?


That's were ibran min on the lowet right hand side of the harness.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

Thanks... I will give it a try today... If you get a change please post a picture of your setup.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys... Got everything installed last night... everything works as designed... need to work on tuning tonight.

Can anyone explain me how Remote wire works?
i believe the remote wire should work according to the radio power... should ON/OFF when radio is ON/OFF... but mine doesn't do that... the remote wire/amp is ON when car key is in ON position and OFF when key is OFF... nothing happens when radio is in ON/OFF... Also the power wire is connected directly to battery with a fuse.

Thanks
Hari


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

The remote while is essentially a signal to the amp regarding whether there is power going to the head unit. If the h/u is off, there's still power going to it and, thus, the remote sends signal and the amp turns on. However, the amp is not drawing nearly as much power when the radio is off since it's not required to send anything to the speakers. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

Sounds good... I'll leave them as it is.


----------

